

A new approach to mobile search - bjplink
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/08/a-new-approach-to-mobile-search.html

======
w1ntermute
So you're scraping the info from the pages and displaying it in the DDG app?
From the user's perspective it's a wonderful idea and I would love to use a
search engine that did this well, but that could piss off a lot of website
owners.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I had tested similar functionality on the Web site and never got any
complaints. I'm only showing a snippet and linking to the real page, i.e. like
all the other search engines. The only difference is that my snippet should be
much better (when shown for these cases) in that it is a readable paragraph
chosen for your particular search. That said, if anyone does have any issues
with it, I'm happy to take that into account.

------
surlyadopter
Interesting app but I disagree with the "going to Web sites on your phone to
find information is a pain" assertion. On the iOS devices I've never found
"web searches" that difficult. Am I the only one? I do like the zero-click for
information though, so that could be worth it. It is also nice to see DDG's
continuing efforts to ensure "private" searches.

------
tocomment
I wish my phone could be listening to me all the time, and search for things I
say like "when was Mozart born". I'm not sure how it would get the answers
back to me. Maybe an ear-piece?

I think that would be the ultimate mobile search.

Has anyone tried making an app like that? Can an app on the iPhone or Android
access an ear-piece?

------
wwortiz
You (epi0Bauqu) should take a look at i.reddit.com as the interface looks
similar and it already works on android and iphone and going to m.dukgo.com or
m.duckduckgo.com would be somewhat enticing

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Thx--will do. I've actually had this (mobile formatting) on my list for a
while, but just haven't gotten to it yet.

------
Hovertruck
I just wish I could have Spotlight be a Google search instead of searching my
phone. Then maybe I would actually use it.

